# Two questions PVR 508



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

For those in the know my questions are;

The PVR 508 guide says if you use the "One Time" timer it tracks the program not the time - thus if the program starts at a different time than indicated the timer will follow it and record it. Is this true?

On my Dish 4900 receiver to get another remote to work using IR you had to push a series of buttons on the Dish remote in a certain order to tell the receiver to accept IR signals in addition to accepting the UHF signals. Do you have to do this with the 508, and if so what is the code to make it accept another remote using IR?

Thanks in advance for responding!


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tampa8 _The PVR 508 guide says if you use the "One Time" timer it tracks the program not the time - thus if the program starts at a different time than indicated the timer will follow it and record it. Is this true?
> *Don't count on it. As far as I can tell the timer goes by the EPG. But it's easy to edit the start/end times and I always add at least 1/2 hr to live events such as football games just in case of OT.*
> 
> On my Dish 4900 receiver to get another remote to work using IR you had to push a series of buttons on the Dish remote in a certain order to tell the receiver to accept IR signals in addition to accepting the UHF signals. Do you have to do this with the 508, and if so what is the code to make it accept another remote using IR?
> ...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Probably my fault for not being clear - I want to be able to use another remote (My Mits remote has a code for Dish) to change channels on the PVR 508 as I can with the 4900. Thanks.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

my sanyo tv has a universal remote and it will operate most things on my 508 no special code just used info that came with remote.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

The 508 receiver will react to both IR and UHF signals. I use a Pronto with no problems. No special setup required.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tampa8 _
> *For those in the know my questions are;
> 
> The PVR 508 guide says if you use the "One Time" timer it tracks the program not the time - thus if the program starts at a different time than indicated the timer will follow it and record it. Is this true?*


Tampa8

On the 501, 508 and 721 - if you use a ONE-TIME timer it is supposed to catch the show regardless of when it airs...as long as the the time change is not outside a 24 hour window of it's original schedule. This, of course, assumes that the guide changes to reflect the air-time change.
But who knows? This feature does not seem like much of an asset. I personally have never seen a show air at a different time within a 24 hour window of when it was originally scheduled. Normally a show will skip a week per some special presentation.

Evan


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks to those who replied. I have found out some of my questions thru trial and error in addition to the advice from posters. Here are some of the things I have found.

This past Sunday The Practice went past 11PM ever so slightly on our local station. The One Time record DID stay recording to the end! If this always works this way I think this a big plus. I don't understand what would trigger the system to know that it is going over time.

Just as with the 4700/4900 series - if you want to use a IR remote instead of the Dish remote for functions on the 508, you MUST have the Dish Remote setting to "1" if you have it set to number 2 thru 15 a IR remote will not work on the Sat receiver.

If you are auto recording a program and at the end decide manually to record the whole show to save it (assuming no more than about 1 hour has gone by) if you go back to the begining it records it in just seconds - like downloading a file - letting you go to another channel to watch another program. This rather than what you might expect - for it to take the same time to record it as it did to watch it.

The caller Id works well and can be turned on and off. The first time a call was received, the number and name stayed on the screen untill I cleared it. But since then it always goes away after a short time on its own.

When you do a search for a program on the 9 day guide, it searches the tittle and the description. Thus a search for the show "Alice" will also get you "The Honeymooners"!

I realize many may already know these things but I haven't seen them explained fully - hopefully some will get something out of this post! And while it cannot record one channel while you watch another, for current subcribers since last August, the cost of $199 seems pretty good for what it can do. With a little planning, you can make good use of watching a recorded show while recording a new one. This feature, again while not quite like having two tuners, is a handy thing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It should work with a Dish IR remote on any setting. 3rd party remotes all seem to use only codeset 1 but can learn the others if they have enough memory.

New features are explained at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/291 .


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I concur on remotes being able to learn any of the recievers ir codesets. Go to remotecentral.com. There are several examples of remotes using a different codeset than the default #1.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

With UHF remotes you have to be careful not to have two receivers set to the same code. For example the 508 and 4900 are both set to address #1 the infrared remote will control them separately, but either UHF remote will cause a response on both receivers. so the 508 might be set to address code 1 and the 4900 could be set to address code 2 so the UHF remotes won't control bout receivers. Most preprogrammed IR remotes would only operate the 508 on address code 1.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

How do you turn the caller id feature on/off on the 508? I did not see that info in the manual.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> When you do a search for a program on the 9 day guide, it searches the tittle and the description. Thus a search for the show "Alice" will also get you "The Honeymooners"!


The search screen privides a choice at the bottom of the screen:

1 - Search Event Titles Only
2 - Search All Event Info

If you choose to search titles only, "The Honeymooners" wouldn't appear in the results above.

One more thing - once you've done the search, it is stored in the "History" so that you can quickly search again later. The searching option is stored, too.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

BNEWT Menu 6-1-8 will get you there.


----------

